# Mummy Music



## nickanap (Dec 21, 2008)

for halloween 2009, i am doing an egyptain mummy theme for our walk thru. Does anyone have any names of or links to music that would relate to the ancient egyptain mummy theme? thanks!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Try cdbaby.com for Nox Arcana's Necronomicon (great prices & fast on shipping), They have samples from most of the album, you can listen to,should be close to help setting the mood.One of my personal fav's !


----------



## theVanyr (Jun 18, 2006)

There are also the recent mummy movies and their soundtracks...


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

There is a 50's novelty song by performed by Lee Ross (and others) called "The Mummy's Bracelet".


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Midnight Syndicate's 'The Dead Matter:Cemetery Gates' CD has a partial Egyptian theme and, therefore, could possibly work. Here's a link to their website: Midnight Syndicate's Official Site.


----------



## Belle Dee (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm going to have to recommend any music from the Hammer Horror Mummy movies. I think the CD's are out of print, but you might be able to find a used copy for cheap. There is The Mummy (Franz Reizenstein), The Curse of the Mummy's Tomb (Carlo Martelli), and Blood from The Mummy's Tomb (Tristram Cary).


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

My cousin is very into Egyptology. I will ask her and get back to you.


----------



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

*I got something*



nickanap said:


> for halloween 2009, i am doing an egyptain mummy theme for our walk thru. Does anyone have any names of or links to music that would relate to the ancient egyptain mummy theme? thanks!


Send me your postal mailing address, and I'll send you a CD of what I used for my haunt in 2008.


----------



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

*soundtracks*



theVanyr said:


> There are also the recent mummy movies and their soundtracks...


Soundtracks usually aren't that useful. Too instrumental. Too much long pauses between sounds. I bought one of the Mummy movies CDs and ended up using just a portion of one track.


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Dead Can Dance produced a lot of music that was meant to sound ancient and mysterious. I recall Knott's Berry Farm used some DCD stuff in their old Nightmares maze, which worked really nicely in an ancient temple scene. Their stuff doesn't really sound like it comes from anywhere in particular - it could meld into just about any ancient Mediterranean culture. Many of their songs do have english lyrics, which you probably want to avoid. I'll give my couple DCD CD's a listen and try to identify some tracks that may work for you. I'll list appropriate songs on this thread in a day or two (not really in the right mood/energy level to listen to their stuff at the moment). I just looked them up on iTunes and if you use that program, there are quite a few offerings there. The actual albums also seem to be readily available. 
I'd also second Nox Arcana and Midnight Syndicate as good sources, too. I can't say I particularly remember those movie soundtracks, but they may have potential.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i have midnight syndicates the vampire cd. i love it. i would suggest trying them like suggested above. it's the best haunt music i have.


----------



## Spartan005 (Feb 21, 2007)

The 1999 Mummy movie has some awesome music in it. If you have itunes try searching "the mummy" click the soundtrack link and check out the 30 second clips of some of the songs, particularly "imhotep," "the sarcaphagus" and "the crypt." Also The Mummy Returns has a couple songs that might be good, one of which I used for the finale of my haunt two years ago. I think it was called "imhotep reborn," not sure though. 

You can also try going on IMEEM - what's on your playlist? and typing in some of the songs to hear the full versions. 

If you're just going for some creepy sound effects though than this is not the right way to go... but anyway hope that helps


----------



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

Play sample from Amazon mp3 download;

Gale-Best of Gale Vol 1, 02 - Rise of Anubis - Cd - Pharaohs 3
Music for Zombies - 07 - Tombs Egyptian

The Scarab - Secrets of The Past and Future
-05 - The Castle of Nonexistence
-06 - Fall of the Towers of Convention
-08 - The Lost Sonic

I have some others too, when I find them.
I used stuff like this then added a sound effects layer.


----------



## Gladius (Oct 8, 2009)

Great stuff - Scarab and Gale sound fantastic and perfect for my mummy themed party as well.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> Midnight Syndicate's 'The Dead Matter:Cemetery Gates' CD has a partial Egyptian theme and, therefore, could possibly work. Here's a link to their website: Midnight Syndicate's Official Site.


I was thinking of the same tune, heard it on their site the other day.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Also consider music by Open Canvas ... "Indumani" is really good. Not necessarily spooky. Check out the samples at Amazon and let me know if you like them.


----------



## Halloween Jack (Sep 27, 2007)

My new thread "Ultimate Halloween Music List" has many mummy-themed rock songs from the 1960s.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Try this... 
If you have any recording software you can chose to record "what you hear" from the samples then repeat the file you create for coninutous music.

I may get it myself. I like these kinds of tunes just for listening on occasion.


----------



## johnkramer (Oct 5, 2009)

imhotep from the mummy is a great song for an egypt theme. its on itunes and is by jerry goldsmith


----------

